# أعطال السيارة



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

:55:أعطال السيارة
Vehicle Failures
1- أعطال القابض Clutch Failures
قراءة هذا المقال قد تساعدك كثيراً قبل ذهابك إلى الورشة وقيام الميكانيكي بحل وتفكيك قابض سيارتك, ففي معظم الحالات يقوم الميكانيكي بوضع السيارة على الرافعة ويبدأ بحل القابض بدون حتى أن يتساءل عن التالي:
- ما الذي أدى إلى تلف أو عطل هذا القابض؟
- هل التلف نتيجة تآكل طبيعي, أو أن هناك سبب أخر أدى إلى حدوث هذا التلف؟
حيث عملية التساؤل تلك تعتبر من أهم خطوة في عملية إصلاح السيارة. ويمكن الرجوع إلى عداد المسافة المقطوعة للإجابة على هذا التساؤل. ففي الفترة من سنة 1950 إلى سنة 1970 كان مسافة 50.000 إلى 60.000 ميل (80.000 إلى 96.000 كيلومتر) تعتبر عمر مناسب للقابض, ولكن نتيجة التطور في تقنية القابض فهو يعيش حتى 80.000 ميل (128.000 كيلومتر). وهذا العمر التشغيلي يعتمد على السائق, واستخدام السيارة, وصيانة السيارة. 
في حالة عطل القابض قبل قطع السيارة مسافة 35.000 ميل (56.000 كيلومتر) مثلاً, فإن ذلك يجعلك ترتاب في أن عطل القابض هو بسبب أخر غير التآكل الطبيعي, ويجب عليك البحث لمعرفة السبب. ففي حالة عدم اهتدائك إلى سبب العطل واكتفيت بتغيير الجزء التالف, فهذا يعني أنك سوف تتعامل مع هذا العطل مرة أخرى, وهذا أكيد بالطبع, لأنك تعالج النتائج ولا تعالج الأسباب. 
بعض أسباب عطل القابض ليست بسبب تلف أجزاء القابض, وهذا يعني أن تغيير أجزاء القابض لن تحل مشكلة تلف القابض. وقد تكون مشكلة لا تستطيع أنت أو الميكانيكي حلها. ففي بعض الحالات, حل المشكلة يعني تغيير طريقة قيادتك للسيارة, وفي حالات أخرى يكون الحل هو شراء سيارة أكبر لتقوم بالجر أو تحمل الحمولة الزائدة التي تعاني منها السيارة. 
يجب عليك تحديد سبب العطل, فالتصرف السريع بتغيير أجزاء من سيارتك قد يعمل على التخلص من أدلة توضح السبب الفعلي للعطل. خذ بعض الوقت للتعرف على القابض ومكوناته, وقم بعمل بعض خطوات تشخيص أعطال القابض والتي قد تعطيك القدرة على معرفة سبب عطل.
قبل الذهاب إلى الورشة وفي حالة أن سيارتك مازلت بحالة تسمح بقيادتها, خذ السيارة في اختبار قيادة. وحاول أثناء ذلك التعرف على أعراض المشكلة. فإن معرفة الأعراض سوف تجعلك تركز على سبب العطل وسوف توفر لك الكثير من الوقت والمال. 
الأعراض أو المشاكل التي يعاني منها نظام القابض يمكن تلخيصها في التالي:
· ليس هناك عملية فصل- عدم القدرة على النقل.
· انزلاق القابض
· القابض يهتز ويرتج
· ضوضاء
· عدم سير السيارة
معظم تلك المشاكل أو الأعراض الكثيرة الحدوث يمكن تقسيمها إلى المسببات لها:
· تآكل أو تلف لأسباب طبيعية (العمر الافتراضي)
· خطأ في طريقة قيادة 
· خطأ في التركيب, عند الاستبدال
· عدم أو قلة صيانة
· عيب صناعة, أو قطع غيار غير أصلية
بنظرة فاحصة لما قد يكون سبب العطل, هنا القاعدة العامة والتي ترتبط بعداد المسافات. وبالطبع هناك لكل قاعدة شواذ, ولكن تلك هي القاعدة البديهية, عيب الصناعة أو خطأ في التركيب يحدث مباشرة أو بعد فترة قليلة من عملية تركيب أجزاء أو قابض جديد. مشاكل بسبب قلة الصيانة أو خطأ في طريقة القيادة تحدث في منتصف العمر الافتراضي للقابض, من 20.000 إلى 35.000 ميل (32.000 إلى 56.000 كيلومتر). المشاكل الناجمة من التآكل الطبيعي تكون أكثر من 50.000 ميل (80.000 كيلومتر). 
أسئل نفسك تلك الأسئلة والتي قد تلقي بعض الضوء على سبب العطل:
· هل هذا قابض السيارة الأصلي أم إنه قابض تم وضعه في السيارة بدل الأصلي؟ 
في حالة أنه قد تم تغييره من قبل, من قام بهذا العمل؟ هناك احتمال أن القابض قد تم تركيبه بطريقة غير صحيحة.
· هل تم القيام بعملية ضبط للقابض من قبل؟ بعض القوابض التي تعمل بالكبل أو عن طريق الهيدروليك تكون ذاتية الضبط, ولكن البعض يحتاج إلى ضبط. في حالة أن السيارة تحتاج إلى ضبط هل أنت مدرك ذلك؟
· هل تستخدم السيارة في عملية جر مقطورة أو تحميل حمولة زائدة؟ قد تحتاج في هذه الحالة إلى استبدال القابض بقابض خاص للخدمة الشاقة. 
· أيضاً, وهو موضوع مهم من الذي يقوم بقيادة السيارة؟ فطريقة قيادة الشباب للسيارة تكون قاسية على السيارة بعض الشيء, هل هناك من يضغط على بدال القابض ويظل مستمر في الضغط خلال فترة التوقف في إشارة المرور؟ 
بعض هذه الأسئلة تبدو بسيطة, ولكن في حالة إهمالها وتكون الإجابة عليها هي المسببة لعطل القابض, فهذا يعني أنك ستقوم بإصلاح السيارة مرات عديدة ويظل سبب العطل موجود (معالجة الأسباب خير وأصلح من معالجة النتائج). أنه من الأفضل التعرف على المسببات مبكراً, حتى توفر عليك عملية الإصلاح لاحقاً. 
الخطوة التالية وهي فحص السيارة نفسها. هل تعرضت السيارة لحادث مروري؟ في حالة حدوث ذلك قد يكون هناك اعوجاج بالشاسية, وهذا قد يتسبب في عدم استقامة المحرك مع صندوق نقل الحركة, مسببه مشكلة فصل القابض. كسر في قاعدة تحميل صندوق نقل الحركة أو المحرك قد يتسبب أيضاً في عملية عدم استقامة مجموعة نقل الحركة. في حالة وجود أي من تلك الحالات, يجب القيام بإصلاحها قبل استبدال القابض, في حالة استبدال القابض دون معالجة هذا الحالات تعني أنك ستظل تعاني من عطل القابض حتى بعد استبداله.
قم بفحص أسفل السيارة للتأكد عدم وجود تسريب زيت من مجموعة نقل الحركة, وخاصة تحت فارغة صندوق التروس. في حالة وجود زيت, هذا ممكن أن يكون بسبب أن حابك الزيت الخلفي للمحرك أو حابك الزيت الأمامي لصندوق السرعات يحتاج إلى استبدال. في حالة تعرض قرص القابض للزيت فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى انزلاق القرص واحتراق سطح الاحتكاك. 
بعد ذلك قم بفحص نظام فصل القابض. في حالة أن السيارة تعمل بنظام الفصل الميكانيكي عن طريق الكابل, أفحص المسافة الحرة لشوكة القابض. احتمال أن العطل نتيجة ضبط غير سليم. في حالة أن ضبط المسافة الحرة غير كافي, فإن أحرف النابض الغشائي أو روافع الفصل سترتفع حتى تلامس رمان بلي ويؤدي ذلك إلى تخفيف الضغط على قرص القابض (يماثل حالة وضع القدم على بدال الفرامل) ويحدث تبعاً لذلك انزلاق القرص الاحتكاكي واحتراق البطانة. 
في حالة أن المشكلة هي عدم فصل القابض, ويعمل الفصل عن طريق كبل, وهذا هو نهاية الضبط, فيكون الحل هو استبدال الكبل. كبل القابض يحدث له تمدد ويحتاج إلى الكشف عليه مع كل استبدال للقابض. 
في حالة أن القابض يعمل بواسطة النظام الهيدروليكي, أفحص الاسطوانة الفرعية أو الاسطوانة الرئيسية, للتأكد من عدم وجود تسريب للزيت. في حالة أن أحداهما أو كلاهما يحدث منه تسريب, يجب استبدالهم. في حالة عدم المقدرة على فصل القابض ووجود تسريب للزيت فإن هذا التغيير قد يؤدي إلى حل مشكلة القابض.
في حالة أن هناك ضوضاء تصدر عن طريق القابض, فهناك اختبار بسيط يبين مصدر الضوضاء. هناك مصدرين يحتمل أن يكونا سبب لإصدار الضوضاء بالقابض, رمان بلي الفصل release bearing, والرمان بلي محور الحدافة (رمان بلي الدليل pilot bearing). لتحديد أياً منهما مصدر الضوضاء يمكن إتباع الخطوات التالية:
الخطوة 1: أثناء دوران المحرك وناقل الحركة في وضع الحياد, في حالة وجود الضوضاء فإنها تكون من ناقل الحركة, وغالباً يكون السبب رمان البلي الأمامي بصندوق التروس الذي يحمل عمود الدخل.
الخطوة 2: في حالة أن هذا ليس مصدر الصوت, ضع قدمك على بدال القابض وأبدأ بالضغط على البدال. في حالة بدأ سماع الضوضاء في هذه المرحلة, فإن المشكلة تكمن في رمان بلي فصل القابض. في حالة عدم ظهور الصوت, أكمل الخطوة التي تلي ذلك.
الخطوة 3: أضغط البدال حتى يصل إلى أرضية السيارة. في حالة سماع الضوضاء عند هذه النقطة فأن رمان بلي الدليل أو الجلبة الموجودين بمركز الحدافة. في حالة عدم ظهور الضوضاء فإن المشكلة ليست من القابض. تحديد تلك الحالات من البداية قبل رفع واستبدال القابض سوف يعمل على عدم ظهور الضوضاء بعد الإصلاح.
عند رفع أجزاء القابض من السيارة, أنظر على أثار تآكل في الأجزاء التي في العادة لن تقوم بتغيرها, مثل شوكة فصل القابض, في حالة وجود تآكل قم بتغيرها. 
ومن أهم الأشياء عند تركيب القابض هو أن تركب مجموعة كاملة متوافقة من الأجزاء. وعند شراء مجموعة القابض تأكد من الضمان المعطى على القابض وأجزائه وهذا الضمان يتراوح من 12 شهر إلى 24 شهر. 
ومن الأشياء التي لا يلتفت إليها عند تغيير القابض باعتبارها غير هامة هو تنظيف وتوضيب سطح الحدافة resurface the flywheel وهي من الأشياء الهامة.
بعض من الخطوات البسيطة التي تجريها قبل حل القابض قد توفر لك الوقت, والجهد, والربح في المدى الطويل, هذا بالإضافة معالجة سبب العطل ومنع حدوث تكراره. 
بدال القابض ينضغط لأسفل بسهولة ويصعب عمل النقل:
هذه المشكلة قد تحدث أو لا تحدث فجأة.
السبب المحتمل:
عدم وجود اتصال بين البدال ورمان بلي الفصل:
(القابض ذو الوصلات الميكانيكية)
* هناك قطع في كبل القابض, استبدل الكبل
* انفصال كبل القابض, أعد توصيل الكبل
* عدم ضبط لطول الكبل, أضبط الطول
(القابض ذو الوصلات الهيدروليكية)
* ليس هناك سائل هيدروليكي في الدائرة الهيدروليكية للقابض, أبحث عن سبب التهريب, قم بإصلاح العطل,أملء الاسطوانة الرئيسية للقابض بالسائل المناسب.
*هناك تسريب في الدائرة الهيدروليكية للقابض, أكشف عن سبب التسريب, أصلح العطل, زد السائل
* وجود هواء في الدائرة الهيدروليكية للقابض, قم بنزف الهواء
* تسريب داخلي في الاسطوانة الرئيسية أو الفرعية للقابض, قم بتغير طقم الإصلاح (الحابك), أفحص الاسطوانة أيضاً

بدال القابض لا يتحرك ولا يمكن أجراء النقل بصندوق التروس:
هذه المشكلة تحدث فجأة.
السبب المحتمل:
وجود أعاقة تعوق عملية الفصل:
* انحناء كبل القابض, أبحث عن الانحناء وقم باستعداله أو بدل الكبل
* انحناء وصلة القابض, أبحث عن الانحناء وقم باستعداله
* صرة قرص القابض لا تتحرك على المراود, فك وقم بعملية التنظيف

انزلاق القابض:
عند التعشيق وعتق القابض, سرعة المحرك تزيد ولكن السيارة لا تتحرك. هذه المشكلة تزداد مع الوقت.
السبب المحتمل:
عدم وجود وصل كامل:
* القابض يحتاج إلى ضبط (لا يوجد خلوص حر للبدال), أضبط القابض
* وصلت القابض بها انحناء, أصلح الانحناء
ضعف القوة المؤثرة:
* ضعف النابض الغشائي, استبدل النابض
قلة معامل الاحتكاك للقرص ألاحتكاكي:
* القرص ألاحتكاكي للقابض متآكل, غير القابض
* القرص ألاحتكاكي للقابض ملوث بالزيت, أصلح سبب التسريب, ثم غير القابض 

وجود اهتزاز عند فصل القابض
السبب المحتمل:
مشكلة بالقرص ألاحتكاكي للقابض
* وجود زيت على قرص القابض, أستبدل القرص
* اعوجاج قرص القابض, أستبدل القرص
مشكلة بتثبيت المحرك
* تلف بقواعد المحرك, أربط أو غير القواعد

سماع ضوضاء عند الضغط على البدال
- الضغط ضغط خفيف:
السبب المحتمل:
صوت رمان بلي
* تلف رمان بلي فصل القابض, استبدل رمان البلي

- الضغط على أخر المشوار البدال:
السبب المحتمل:
صوت رمان بلي
* تلف رمان بلي دليل عمود دخل صندوق التروس بالحدافة, أستبدل رمان بلي الحدافة


----------



## abo raed (1 مارس 2009)

رائع ,, 
ومشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع ,,


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

منقولللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ححخخهه (17 مارس 2009)

tooooooooooooooooooooooooo much 
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/tlc/30400-understanding-drivetrain-and-transmission-basics-video.htm


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)




----------



## رفعت سلطان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا يابشمهندس محمود
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراق نيو (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد غسان شربك (19 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع شكرا جزيلا 
محمد غسان شربك


----------



## هيثم طعاني (18 يناير 2010)

مش عارف كيف اشكرك


----------



## سمير شربك (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا وأفضل ماكتب عن الدبرياج وقد وضحت بالفيديو الرسومات 

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (27 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## علي صدام شعيع (9 مارس 2010)

بارك اللة فيك على هذه المعلومات زدنا يرحمك اللة


----------



## علي صدام شعيع (9 مارس 2010)

الهم ارني الحق حقا فاتبعه وارني الباطل باطلا فاجتنبه


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (20 أبريل 2010)

والله يا باشمهندس محمود شرح تفصيلي رائع
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## الصايمابى (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور على العرض الجميل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## black88star (1 مايو 2010)

مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
اللهم زذ وبارك 
مشكور
عـــــوآفي


----------



## mohamed saad salam (27 مايو 2011)

*مشكورررر يا بشمهندس*


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (27 مايو 2011)

شكري لكم واتمنى ان تكونوا بصحة جيدة وعافية وان تستمر في مواضيعكم الهامة مع تحياتي لكم ودعائي لكم بالخير والتقدم ومزيد من التألق


----------



## senan79 (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكور استاذي العزيز


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بوركت جهودك أخي العزيز


----------



## aboo yousef (28 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------

